# Kontrastberechnung



## maggifresse (3. Jan 2008)

Ich suche eine Methode, mit der es möglich ist den Kontrast zu berechnen. Ich hab schon gegooglet und bei wikipedia folgendes Herausgefunden.
K = (I max - I min) : (I max + I min)
aber wie wende ich diese Formel auf Pixel an.


----------



## lumo (3. Jan 2008)

im normalfall schaust du die maximalen unterschiede zwischen den pixeln an...
also suchst dir einemal MIN
und einmal MAX werte,
dann rechnest die hoch auf deine maximale kanalbreite und gleichst das ganze bild auf diese art aus

zb
min: 50
max: 200
maximale breite: 255
dann machst: 200-50 = 150
multiplikator = 250/150
und zu guter letzt multiplizierst jeden pixel mit dem multiplikator

hoffe, dass ich deine frage richtig verstanden hab 
greets


----------

